# PATTAYA | The Palm Condo Wong Amat



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Palm Condominium in Pattaya *is Nova Groups most recent cutting edge development. Positioned along north Pattaya’s Wong Amat (Naklua) shores, This stunningly designed building holds magnificent ocean views through floor to ceiling windows offered in every unit with direct access to The Palms semi private white sand beach. You will not be dissatisfied with many of the superb amenities The Palm Wong Amat has to offer.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

...


----------

